# 3 young female rats in SW Iowa



## OatmealandToby (Nov 21, 2010)

I am looking to adopt out three young female rats of mine from an oops litter. They were born on October 8th, so they are now 11 weeks old. For awhile I was flip flopping with the idea of keeping them, and if no one adopts them I will, but I want to put the idea out there and see if anyone is interested. I quickly went from 4 rats to 15. 

I am located in the South Western part of Iowa and am able to drive about 1 - 2 hours in any direction to meet. Adoption fee will be waived for the right individual. Unless you want to pay me 5 dollars. :cheeky:

Anyway, two are *definitely* available, the other one is pending for GM member Rileymei.

This is Petra:



















She is a bit unsure about being picked up but once out of the cage she's a sweetie. She looooves to snuggle inside shirts and on shoulders. She suffered a short period of oxygen deprivation as a baby so she will most likely never be as outgoing or confident as her sisters, but it doesn't make her any less loving. She doesn't bite, scream, or anything like that. Just general squeakiness.



Padma, who's markings I couldn't get a clear shot of as no one was in the mood for photos:










An older photo from when she was about 4 weeks I think to show her pattern:










Padma is the teeniest gal, but she is almost as outgoing as her sister Penelope. Very inquisitive and active little thing.



and lastly, the one pending, Penelope:










Who is her mothers clone in every way. Vivacious, curious, and smart. She's probably one of the more dominant rats in my mischief. 



And finally, a baby picture of the three because 1) who can resist a baby photo and 2) it clearly shows markings.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










L-R Petra, Penelope, Padma.

Thank you,
Tara


----------



## OatmealandToby (Nov 21, 2010)

*bump*


----------

